# My New Custom Fit Scandiam E21 Prototype Shafts Review From Scott Gourlay



## munro007 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have just had my first round with my new Prototype Scandiam E21 Rifle Shafts. OMG what a difference, the spin rate has been cut right down, and my ball goes straight at last. I even managed to hit my 5 iron 180 yards, which is really long for me. The feeling that you get from these shafts is just awesome, i now understand why some Tour players are now using them. Its not very ofter i get goose bump when i hit an iron shot, but i can honestly say it happened quite a few times today. I am now about to charge my wedges and my woods, as soon as my fiances dictate. 
I am booked in on Friday Morning With Scott, and i would like to do a club comparison from pw-5 iron, and get a printout so i can post it up. 

Oh before i forget, my new Taylormade MC heads are really easy to hit as well, i was a little anxious going from my Cleveland TA5 to these because of the size and offset difference, but i am glad i went when Scotts advice.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow, that is a blast from the past. Scandium was big about 65 years ago. Does Scott G do a lot of those shafts? What advantages did he tell you they had over lightweight steel, and how much dosh?


----------



## munro007 (Apr 11, 2012)

They are still at Prototype stage, Scott is making them up for Tour players. Luckily he managed to get these shafts for me. lol. It cost me Â£600 for 5-PW Taylormade MC Heads and Iomic Sticky Grips, So IMO they are really well priced. Give him a call for more info. 0131 667 2850


----------



## Ethan (Apr 11, 2012)

Ethan said:



			Wow, that is a blast from the past. Scandium was big about 65 years ago. Does Scott G do a lot of those shafts? What advantages did he tell you they had over lightweight steel, and how much dosh?
		
Click to expand...

Edit - big around 5 years ago. I think the company (e21) who made them may be bust now. If they are still at prototype stage they are not rushing to market.


----------



## munro007 (Apr 11, 2012)

The company has been bought over. I am not sure about when these will be available to the mass market. All i do know is that Scott can get them, and they are awesome.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 11, 2012)

As a scientist I am always interested when different alloys are used in golf, do you have any information of the alloy used? I assume its with titanium abut I am no materials scientist so I am not sure what other alloys are common. 

Things like this just appeal to people like me but the cost is a little prohibitive at the moment!


----------



## Driven2Distraction (Apr 11, 2012)

munro007 said:



			but i am glad i went when Scotts advice.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

he does know his stuff - and now that he's finished your irons he can get onto sorting my putter


----------



## Ethan (Apr 11, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			As a scientist I am always interested when different alloys are used in golf, do you have any information of the alloy used? I assume its with titanium abut I am no materials scientist so I am not sure what other alloys are common. 

Things like this just appeal to people like me but the cost is a little prohibitive at the moment!
		
Click to expand...

I had a Big Bertha with a Sandvik Titanium shaft in the early-mid 90s. It was supposed to have the stability of steel but the weight of graphite, and it certainly went well. I sold it during a bad golf period and regretted it soon after.


----------



## moogie (Apr 11, 2012)

Ethan said:



			I had a Big Bertha with a Sandvik Titanium shaft in the early-mid 90s. It was supposed to have the stability of steel but the weight of graphite, and it certainly went well.
		
Click to expand...

Ethan,
A friend of mine who also does club repairs,  has shafts with similar Qualities to those you mention above,  they are UST MAMIYA IS900 Prototype Shafts,  he swears by these,  and reckons as good a set of shafts as hes ever fitted / used

http://www.ustmamiya.com/shaft_models/product.aspx?id=135


He has a good Friend / Contact within UST and gets some great products,  always before release,  and some Tour use shafts
He has fitted these in my Wedges for me,  as I play Graphite in Irons anyway ( dodgy elbows ) 

http://forum.mygolfspy.com/topic/2181-ust-mamiya-ihs-991-spin-wedge-proto/

Very Happy..........


----------



## munro007 (Apr 11, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			As a scientist I am always interested when different alloys are used in golf, do you have any information of the alloy used? I assume its with titanium abut I am no materials scientist so I am not sure what other alloys are common. 

Things like this just appeal to people like me but the cost is a little prohibitive at the moment!
		
Click to expand...

If you do a google search e21 Scandiam you will get all your info.


----------



## munro007 (Apr 11, 2012)

Driven2Distraction said:



			:thup:

he does know his stuff - and now that he's finished your irons he can get onto sorting my putter 

Click to expand...

Hahahaha he was also doing clubs from Orkney and switzerland when i was in. 

Scott is chopping my Scotty Putter next.....


----------



## munro007 (Apr 12, 2012)

Well i had another round today, and these iron are getting better. They are so consistent in distance and they are so straight. I genuinely didn't feel a lot of my shots. With my Cleveland TA5's i felt every shot. And miss hit were sore. And back spin is awesome, the only time i had back spin with my Clevelands, was when i hit a small stone on the green. lol. All in all these clubs are a pleasure to swing, if anyone fancies a wee swing of these bad boy's, you can find me @ Craigmillar park golf course on most days, unless its raining.


----------



## munro007 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have my stats but i cant posts them up for some reason. If anyone one is interested in how the Scandium shaft compared to other quality shafts, please pm me.


----------



## longandstraight (Apr 30, 2012)

I play off 9 at Prestwick St Nicholas in Ayrshire. I'd been trying an e21 18-degree hybrid for over a year and loved a) the regular straight flight / soft drop and b) the "soft" hit yet long distance. Also had a 6-iron - found it matched my original 5-iron distance (190yds). Recently had my M455 Macgregor irons all fitted with same e21 shafts - awesome distances. Now hitting (measured with phone-based app) 155yds with my 8-iron (no wind assist) and had a 220 yds with a 6-iron on Sunday (wind assist). I estimate they have added 10-15 yds per iron and 9 times out of 10 I will get a consistently straight ball off the tee or fairway, even in cross-winds (the 1/10 error being me and just swinging too fast!). Saves me having to worry about choosing where to aim re compensation in the flight! Point and hit! The guys at the club who have tried the hybrid have all remarked how easy it is to hit and the ball has often out-distanced the driver they have just hit! I cannot recommend them highly enough - take one out on a trial!


----------



## munro007 (Apr 30, 2012)

I haven't tried a rescue club yet, as i am waiting on my pro getting some adams ones in. I know Scott Gourlay has tried one out and was hitting some crazy figures. I love the feel from my shafts. Where did you get hold of the shaft from.


----------



## longandstraight (May 1, 2012)

Got them from the same person that Scott got them from. The scandium idea was new to me but I am definitely now a convert! I had heard that the pro at Nevada Bob's in Perth had creamed the 18-degree about 300yds!


----------



## munro007 (May 5, 2012)

Here are some interesting facts about Scandium.

Developed as a material on the International Space station, Scandium is Element 21 on the periodic table of elements. Titanium is element 22. E21 has developed a Scandium Alloy that has the highest strength to weight ratio of any material currently used today. It is 25% stronger than titanium, 50% stronger than graphite and 70% stronger than steel at identical weights. E21 has developed a wide selection of golf equipment, from state of the art​ Hybrids, Irons, Drivers, and Shafts all incorporating their proprietary Scandium Alloy.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 5, 2012)

I know I have used this already recently but its quite apt here:







I am one won over scientist! I just get a kick out of something different like this and the marketing strongly appeals to my demographic!

I just do not have the spare cash


----------



## longandstraight (Sep 11, 2012)

I see it's been a while since the post was updated, so I thought I'd let you know how the summer has been with the new Scandium e-21 shafts. In a word - amazing. Straight. Consistent. And long. Pinnacle of the summer (if we can call it that) was a game against West Kilbride on Sunday where I had the best round of my life - stood on the 18th tee 1 over par gross (we'll forget about the subsequent hole). Irons were straight, long (light breeze - 8-iron 160yds, 7-iron 185 yds); blew the competition away. I could not consider changing back to ordinary steel shafts. Admittedly, like any golf shot, you need to be swinging through the ball smoothly to get the best performance and over-swinging will kill anything - but steady tempo is rewarded with a soft-feel shot and the ball floating away on a straight, rising trajectory. Happy days.


----------

